# dwarf weeping cherry tree



## ashleymerricle (May 4, 2010)

New here... 

Doing a complete renovate on some gardens... technically starting all over but have a lilac bush and dwarf weeping cherry tree that im keeping... its a huge project.

Ive moved the lilac tree... im gonna see how it goes for the next few days..

now the PROBLEM!!!

This dwarf weeping cherry tree is about 5 feet from the houses foundation... I cant find anything that tells me if this is ok.. and if its not... can it be moved??? I would need to move it now... the tree has been there for about 5 years and its about 8 foot tall.. im guessing its close to full height... but i donno about those roots... its only about 2 inches around... 

Suggestions??

Thanks!!! 

Ashley


----------



## Grumpy Kakapo (May 4, 2010)

Hi 

Most of the dwarf cherries are top worked on to a root stock ,I personally think that they are the work of the devil, but that's just me . It will transplant but will go into shock for 2-3 years and you might be better removing and replanting with another tree.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 4, 2010)

Have you got some kind of machine to move it, or are you doing it by hand? You can move it, but you would need to take a large root ball, probably 4-5' in diameter and about 18" deep. You could get by with a smaller root ball, but the tree will shock more.

It will be lots of work, and lots of hand digging.


----------



## pdqdl (May 4, 2010)

Just get an excavator with a 2 yard bucket. Peel up the ground it is in, and move it wherever you want. Done right, the little cherry will never even know it was moved!


----------



## ashleymerricle (May 5, 2010)

Thank you!!

So if its only 5 foot from the foundation it probably needs moved anyways?


----------



## pdqdl (May 5, 2010)

5 feet is a little bit close to the foundation, but not horrible. Given the right landscape and willingness to prune away from the building, it might be just fine.

Don't uproot and dispose of the tree until it is an unwelcome part of your landscape. Those trees don't get very big, and you can probably keep it for a long time. 

This will be a deciduous tree, and they are best dug up in the winter months. Transplanting now can be done, but it dramatically reduces the chances of survival. It also increases the expense, because the after-care is so much more demanding.

If it is not an immediate problem, transplant next November, after the leaves have all fallen off.


----------



## ashleymerricle (May 5, 2010)

well it is a dwarf and it never did get alll that big... the better pruned, meaning keeping the lims shorter keeps the roots from growing?

Man the things i learn... 

I just dont have a green thumb.. wish my grandmother had lived a lil longer to teach me these things... my mom just couldnt get out of her high heels long enough to learn enough to teach me... 

but Im willing to try


----------



## PaulPollard (May 5, 2010)

Meh, leave it in the ground until it dies. Cherries can look good with a hard prune every once in a while. Not sure if the roots growing into foundations or clay pipes are a problem on those trees but doubt it. I pulled out a cherry tree about that size from a front yard and was surprised how much gas the chip truck needed to yard that thing out. The guy who sold the job though we could just dig it out in 10 minutes - no chance.

If you do pull it out, prune the root ball and tree back in proportion - like the 1/3 rd rule and it should recover if you feed and water it, give it more sun and whatever.


----------



## pdqdl (May 6, 2010)

AshleyM, I don't think you followed my meaning. I don't think that tiny little tree will ever have a root system that will be a foundation problem. It should not be an issue unless your foundation is falling apart anyway.

At 5' away from the house, you might have some branches rubbing the structure. The tree could be pruned carefully to train it away from the house, and yet appear full on all the other sides.


----------

